
What programming language would you use to develop a mid-sized web application? - baccheion
Why?
======
A3mercury
Php with Laravel. It's easy to get up and running and the MVC framework keeps
everything nice and organized. Eloquent queries are a tad weird to get use to
but it cuts back on heavy looking query statements. Plus you'll get to use
php7!

[https://laravel.com](https://laravel.com)

